# Show me one pretty boy with bad lips - you cant



## MaxillaIsEverything (Dec 1, 2020)

Literally so underrated still. You cant be a true pretty boy if you have shit thin or badly shaped lips. You can pull off masc looks but pretty boy? no way. Good lip proportions and at least average thickness or its over for your teen years srs. I see so many incel fags irl with autism tier upper lips its beyond over for them









expressions like this legit look incel and extremely retarded if you try to to make them with thin lips jfl








Morph thin lips on them and they will look truecel in these pics
Best example I could find is a girl does not matter. thin lips on young people = incel




but on guys its just as bad




people will think you have autism or some kind of disorder srs. better to have fillers that look obviously fake than this


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Dec 1, 2020)

Yeah but lips are the smallest of your worries. First you need these bones bra


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Dec 1, 2020)

Lip pill is underrated


----------



## MD_Hopeful69 (Dec 1, 2020)

Thick lips are a halo


----------



## MaxillaIsEverything (Dec 1, 2020)

EternalLearner said:


> Yeah but lips are the smallest of your worries. First you need these bones bra







boneless subhuman just like my avi 0 appeal IRL


----------



## MisterMercedes (Dec 1, 2020)

Yes lips are incredibly important. Examples of ideal lips:











Women:


----------



## MaxillaIsEverything (Dec 1, 2020)

MisterMercedes said:


> Yes lips are incredibly important. Examples of ideal lips:
> 
> View attachment 841706
> View attachment 841708
> ...


It is what it is. insane harmony boost if they are good. insane failo if they are bad


----------



## randomuser2407 (Dec 1, 2020)

I have those ideal lips


----------



## TheChosenChad (Dec 1, 2020)

Noooo bro big lips are gay and feminine, no girl wants that man.


----------



## itorroella9 (Dec 1, 2020)

Ethnicshit said:


> Lip pill is underrated


mouth area in general is underrated here. niggas are bonesmashing their zygos just to look equally autistic because their mouth area is trash 
i'm niggas btw


----------



## Deleted member 8165 (Dec 1, 2020)

i have good lips but still 3PSL invisible dog


----------



## MaxillaIsEverything (Dec 1, 2020)

qwertyqazqwerty said:


> i have good lips but still 3PSL invisible dog


at least you still have potential


----------



## Deleted member 8165 (Dec 1, 2020)

MaxillaIsEverything said:


> at least you still have potential


thanks


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Dec 1, 2020)

itorroella9 said:


> mouth area in general is underrated here. niggas are bonesmashing their zygos just to look equally autistic because their mouth area is trash
> i'm niggas btw



The thing with lips Is that they are dificult to change, AND fillers on them look retarded, ive seen girls with fillers irl they look like ducks


----------



## MaxillaIsEverything (Dec 1, 2020)

Ethnicshit said:


> The thing with lips Is that they are dificult to change, AND fillers on them look retarded, ive seen girls with fillers irl they look like ducks


I mean look at Kylie Jenners ascension because of lip fillers. legit night and day. might have cost a little more than your average lip procedure but capable doctors are out there


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Dec 1, 2020)

I’ve been saying this for ages
Thin lips = inbred genetic trash with feotal alcohol syndrome


----------



## MadVisionary (Dec 1, 2020)

Lifefuel,I have good lips.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Dec 1, 2020)

hes a pretty boy with average lips


----------



## MaxillaIsEverything (Dec 1, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> View attachment 841758
> 
> hes a pretty boy with average lips


syndrome patient and looks 50


----------



## Ocelot (Dec 1, 2020)

How to make lips pinker? Like most ethnics I have slight darkening of the upper lip. In the morning when I wake up it’s pink and it’s such a halo tbh, I need to lighten them.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Dec 1, 2020)

MaxillaIsEverything said:


> syndrome patient and looks 50


----------



## MaxillaIsEverything (Dec 1, 2020)

Ocelot said:


> How to make lips pinker? Like most ethnics I have slight darkening of the upper lip. In the morning when I wake up it’s pink and it’s such a halo tbh, I need to lighten them.


yeah color is important af too. they lose their pink color with age and become darker even in master race whites. not sure if anything can be done really aside from using lipstick jfl


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Dec 1, 2020)

Is he a pretty boy?


----------



## Ocelot (Dec 1, 2020)

MaxillaIsEverything said:


> yeah color is important af too. they lose their pink color with age and become darker even in master race whites. not sure if anything can be done really aside from using lipstick jfl


Whites mostly have subhuman lips though.

Yet to see an ethnic IRL with thin lips.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## MaxillaIsEverything (Dec 1, 2020)

Phillybeard1996 said:


> Is he a pretty boy?


Id say hes leaning more to masc with beard game and all. and they dont look overly thin in other pics


----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Dec 1, 2020)

legit


----------



## MaxillaIsEverything (Dec 1, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


>



his werent bad when he was younger. good shape and still average. starting to look more and more incel as the thinning comes in. also loss of color


----------



## MedMaxxing (Dec 1, 2020)

cry for my ideal pretty boy lips but downward grown mandible


----------



## MaxillaIsEverything (Dec 1, 2020)

MedMaxxing said:


> cry for my ideal pretty boy lips but downward grown mandible


my avi has that as well does not have to be bad


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Dec 1, 2020)

Would you say sean oprey has good lip size?


----------



## MedMaxxing (Dec 1, 2020)

MaxillaIsEverything said:


> my avi has that as well does not have to be bad



My mandible is bigger and longer than his so it just looks weird on me. Bimax CCW is going to ascend my lower third so hard


----------



## MaxillaIsEverything (Dec 1, 2020)

Phillybeard1996 said:


> Would you say sean oprey has good lip size?


his are definitely good


----------



## Wannabe_PrettyBoy (Dec 1, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> View attachment 841758
> 
> hes a pretty boy with average lips


Is that a leaner Doc Oc from Spider-Man 2?


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 1, 2020)

MaxillaIsEverything said:


> his werent bad when he was younger. good shape and still average. starting to look more and more incel as the thinning comes in. also loss of color
> View attachment 841787


What a cope text. 
Calling a dude more and more incel, when that dude is married to a former Stacy, and whome has 2 cute kids.
Chico will always be average at worse, and he's multi-millioniare. So, he's set for life basically. All which heearned in a few years time, by just being good looking. Unfair, but no hate, it is what it is.


----------



## mbvoid (Mar 3, 2021)

dylan o brien disproves ur entire post


----------



## Agendum (Mar 4, 2021)

MisterMercedes said:


> Yes lips are incredibly important. Examples of ideal lips:
> 
> View attachment 841706
> View attachment 841708
> ...


Id trade a woman with thin lips but perfect cupids bow over one with big but shapeless lips


----------



## Agendum (Mar 4, 2021)

Also having bog lips sucks, they're *they're always fucking chapped!*


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Mar 4, 2021)

MaxillaIsEverything said:


> Literally so underrated still. You cant be a true pretty boy if you have shit thin or badly shaped lips. You can pull off masc looks but pretty boy? no way. Good lip proportions and at least average thickness or its over for your teen years srs. I see so many incel fags irl with autism tier upper lips its beyond over for them
> View attachment 841652
> 
> View attachment 841657
> ...


>lips dont matter on girls 





What ????


----------



## Deleted member 12218 (Mar 4, 2021)

True, but masculine is still king. Width and shape matter more like this guy below.


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Mar 4, 2021)

mbvoid said:


> dylan o brien disproves ur entire post
> 
> View attachment 1021106
> View attachment 1021107


htn at best


----------



## MrOrion (Mar 4, 2021)

mbvoid said:


> dylan o brien disproves ur entire post
> 
> View attachment 1021106
> View attachment 1021107


You know there have been studies that women actually prefer nice lips on men more than men prefer nice lips on women? Thick lips are a major halo especially if youre young


----------



## mbvoid (Mar 4, 2021)

ifyouwannabemylover said:


> htn at best


he has hundreds of thousands of women obsessing over him, cope


----------



## Momstouch (Mar 4, 2021)

Lips dont matter. Lipcels are retarded






He made so many jb wet 10 years ago.





Typical chad chad looking for 18~22yo


Lips dont matter


----------



## MisterMercedes (Mar 11, 2021)

Agendum said:


> Id trade a woman with thin lips but perfect cupids bow over one with big but shapeless lips


You can’t have a thin upper lip and have a Cupid’s bow. You also can’t have a big upper lip and not have a Cupid’s bow. Cupid’s bow is a result of a big upper lip.


----------



## Gestapo (Mar 25, 2021)

MisterMercedes said:


> You can’t have a thin upper lip and have a Cupid’s bow. You also can’t have a big upper lip and not have a Cupid’s bow. Cupid’s bow is a result of a big upper lip.


Source for this?



MisterMercedes said:


> You can’t have a thin upper lip and have a Cupid’s bow.


Gandy does







MisterMercedes said:


> You also can’t have a big upper lip and not have a Cupid’s bow.


This girl has a big upper lip but her cupid's bow is barely visible.









MisterMercedes said:


> Cupid’s bow is a result of a big upper lip.


By that logic the girl posted above should have a clearly defined cupid's bow but in all actuality her cupid's bow is almost non-existent compared gandys who by your shit logic should not have a cupid's bow to begin with. 
Stop this bullshit broscience and made up theories.


----------



## MisterMercedes (Mar 25, 2021)

Giourdani said:


> Source for this?
> 
> 
> Gandy does
> ...


Gandy’s upper lip isn’t notably thin. To lack a Cupid’s bow you need a very thin upper lip, like Christian Bale:





Even then he has some degree of Cupid’s bow as that is a natural part of lip anatomy.

That girl you posted lacks a Cupid’s bow due to having tons of lipstick on. Without lipstick she would have a Cupid’s bow.

Women with large upper lips and Cupid’s bow:









Cupid’s bow is a part of everyone’s lips (barring disorders). Larger upper lip just makes it more noticeable.

If you want a source just look up Cupid’s bow. This is the first picture you’ll find:





Small upper lip vs large (tell me which one has a more noticeable Cupid’s bow):


----------



## Gestapo (Mar 25, 2021)

MisterMercedes said:


> Larger upper lip just makes it more noticeable.


This I can get behind and I think is obvious but this is not what you initially claimed:


MisterMercedes said:


> You can’t have a thin upper lip and have a Cupid’s bow. You also can’t have a big upper lip and not have a Cupid’s bow. Cupid’s bow is a result of a big upper lip.


You claimed that big upper lip is what *CAUSES* a cupid's bow. From my understanding big upper lip and cupid's bow are at best a case of correlation and not direct causation.


MisterMercedes said:


> That girl you posted lacks a Cupid’s bow due to having tons of lipstick on. Without lipstick she would have a Cupid’s bow.


No not really










With or without makeup and lipstick, which is actually used to accentuate the cupid's bow definition, her cupid's bow is not very prominent or defined. By your original claim she should have a very prominent and or defined cupid's bow because of her big upper lip when in actuality someone like gandy has a more noticeable cupid's bow despite having a much smaller upper lip.



MisterMercedes said:


> source


By source I don't mean random pictures I mean a study or surgeon claiming that a cupid's bow is the result of a big upper lip.


MisterMercedes said:


> To lack a Cupid’s bow you need a very thin upper lip, like Christian Bale:


He also has a noticable cupid's bow in younger pictures where he is clean shaven



so do many other guys with a thin upper lip







The only thing you said that I can agree with is


MisterMercedes said:


> Larger upper lip just makes it more noticeable.


But this is most likely complete bullshit


MisterMercedes said:


> You can’t have a thin upper lip and have a Cupid’s bow. You also can’t have a big upper lip and not have a Cupid’s bow. Cupid’s bow is a result of a big upper lip.


Edit: Larger upper lip only makes it more noticeable if you have a well shaped cupid's bow to begin with.


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Mar 25, 2021)

I hope bimax improves my mouth area


----------



## MisterMercedes (Mar 25, 2021)

Giourdani said:


> This I can get behind and I think is obvious but this is not what you initially claimed:
> 
> You claimed that big upper lip is what *CAUSES* a cupid's bow. From my understanding big upper lip and cupid's bow are at best a case of correlation and not direct causation.
> 
> ...


Hard to take you seriously when you say this isn’t a defined Cupid’s bow;





But this is:









Sorry for not phrasing it clearly, but yes, Cupid’s bow is a part of everyone’s lip anatomy (barring disorders). Larger upper lip just makes it more noticeable.

I’m not sure if I can find a source that says “large upper lip causes Cupid’s bow”. All I need is the plethora of writing and picture’s on Cupid’s bow that uses upper lip enlargement as the standard to achieve it. Just like you can’t find a source that repeats what you say causes a Cupid’s bow (not exactly sure what your theory for that is).


----------



## Gestapo (Mar 25, 2021)

MisterMercedes said:


> Hard to take you seriously when you say this isn’t a defined Cupid’s bow;
> 
> View attachment 1060485
> 
> ...


What is your basis for saying the cupid's bow is a result of a big upper lip? Pictures lol
You're just putting two things together without explaining the mechanics behind it.
As I said before if anything big upper lip and a cupid's bow is a case of correlation NOT causation.
Do you not understand correlation vs causation?



MisterMercedes said:


> Just like you can’t find a source that repeats what you say causes a Cupid’s bow (not exactly sure what your theory for that is).


Don't try and flip this on me I'm not the one making bold claims about what causes what and in this case I don't know but I highly doubt that the cupid's bow is the result of a big upper lip because if that was the case gandy should have a non-existent or barely visible cupid's bow when in reality his cupid's bow looks like it was carved with a high intensity laser lmao. It's literally more defined and visible than many other people who have much bigger upper lips compared to his.

Big upper lip but cupid's bow not so visible or well shaped.





Big upper lip but cupid's bow is visible and well shaped.




Thin upper lip and cupid's bow is not so visible or well shaped.




Thin upper lip but cupid's bow is visible and well shaped.





Your statement "cupid's bow is a result of a big upper lip" is clearly false and unfounded.
If anything there might be a correlation but one does NOT directly cause the other.

Just admit you're wrong so you can continue to learn and grow.


----------



## Gestapo (Mar 25, 2021)

MisterMercedes said:


> You can’t have a thin upper lip and have a Cupid’s bow. You also can’t have a big upper lip and not have a Cupid’s bow. Cupid’s bow is a result of a big upper lip.


@RealSurgerymax can you confirm if this is true or not?


----------



## MisterMercedes (Mar 25, 2021)

Giourdani said:


> What is your basis for saying the cupid's bow is a result of a big upper lip? Pictures lol
> You're just putting two things together without explaining the mechanics behind it.
> As I said before if anything big upper lip and a cupid's bow is a case of correlation NOT causation.
> Do you not understand correlation vs causation?
> ...


“Cupid’s bow is a result of a big upper lip” is something I’ve already said was phrased badly. Cupid’s bow is a part of everyone’s lip anatomy (barring disorders). Larger upper lip just makes it more noticeable. If you really need me to explain the mechanism, it’s because the larger the upper lip, the higher the Cupid’s bow portion of the lips (part that lines with the philtral columns) is in relation to the part closer to stomion.

Again, Gandy’s lips are not notably thin. The fact that he has a visible Cupid’s bow is not surprising. See example of Christian Bale for someone who has a very thin upper lip and thus not noticeable Cupid’s bow. Clooney is another good example you provided yourself.

I think the picture of the black guy without a defined Cupid’s bow is just a matter of distance distortion and also possibly lighting (one is a candid another is a modeling picture). For example:








Close up and with better lighting she has a visible Cupid’s bow. From farther away, her lip looks more like the guy you showed.


----------



## Gestapo (Mar 25, 2021)

MisterMercedes said:


> Cupid’s bow is a result of a big upper lip” is something I’ve already said was phrased badly.


It's not a matter of phrasing it's completely wrong. One does not directly cause the other. 


MisterMercedes said:


> Larger upper lip just makes it more noticeable. If you really need me to explain the mechanism, it’s because the larger the upper lip, the higher the Cupid’s bow portion of the lips (part that lines with the philtral columns) is in relation to the part closer to stomion.


How defined and well shaped the cupid's bow is has more to do with the relationship between the glogau klein points and labiale superior as well as the apex angles of the cupid's bow and the central angle of the cupids bow. 

Only after this does the distance between the gk points and stomion come into play. 

The cupid's bow itself has to be well shaped otherwise it doesn't fucking matter how big or large the upper lip is. That's why Chris brown's cupid bow looks like shit. Not because of distance distortion or lighting. Stop fucking coping.










He has a large ass upper lip but the cupid's bow itself is not well shaped or sharp and defined like gandy's cupid's bow.


----------



## Soalian (Mar 26, 2021)

I don't get it, people here advertise small lower lips as muh masculine, but in practice good-looking maesthetic men, all have ful lower lips? Or am I missing something here?


----------



## MisterMercedes (Mar 26, 2021)

Giourdani said:


> It's not a matter of phrasing it's completely wrong. One does not directly cause the other.
> 
> How defined and well shaped the cupid's bow is has more to do with the relationship between the glogau klein points and labiale superior as well as the apex angles of the cupid's bow and the central angle of the cupids bow.
> 
> ...


Yeah the way it was phrased made it come out as an incorrect statement, which is why I rephrased it.

The relationships you’re talking about that form the Cupid’s bow is something everyone has barring disorders. Larger upper lip just makes it more noticeable as the Cupid’s bow part of the lips (part that lines with Phil tral columns) is higher and thus farther from the bottom of the lip and stomion.








Those additional pictures clearly show Chris Brown has a noticeable Cupid’s bow. And to use the very relationships/proportions you were mentioning contribute to Cupid’s bow: The distance between the Cupid’s bow part of their lips and the top of their upper lip between is exactly the same, which again proves my point: everyone barring disorders has Cupid’s bow, large upper lip just makes it more noticeable.


----------



## MisterMercedes (Mar 26, 2021)

MisterMercedes said:


> Yeah the way it was phrased made it come out as an incorrect statement, which is why I rephrased it.
> 
> The relationships you’re talking about that form the Cupid’s bow is something everyone has barring disorders. Larger upper lip just makes it more noticeable as the Cupid’s bow part of the lips (part that lines with Phil tral columns) is higher and thus farther from the bottom of the lip and stomion.
> 
> ...


Another thing I would ask you to consider is philtrum width and its impact on Cupid’s bow.

Males, on average, have broader philtrums than women, which has been connected to males also having broader maxillary central incisors. This wider philtrum leads to a wider Cupid’s bow, which, in turn, makes the bow part of the lips seem more noticeable.

Example:








Meeks has a much broader philtrum and thus wider Cupid’s bow.

Comparing up close shots of Gandy and Brown, we find the same thing:








This would explain why some charts show Cupid’s show as a masculine or high fighting success trait.


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Mar 26, 2021)

MaxillaIsEverything said:


> Literally so underrated still. You cant be a true pretty boy if you have shit thin or badly shaped lips. You can pull off masc looks but pretty boy? no way. Good lip proportions and at least average thickness or its over for your teen years srs. I see so many incel fags irl with autism tier upper lips its beyond over for them
> View attachment 841652
> 
> View attachment 841657
> ...


Second pic is faceapped so hard


----------



## Gestapo (Mar 26, 2021)

MisterMercedes said:


> everyone barring disorders has Cupid’s bow, large upper lip just makes it more noticeable.


Ok this is clearly a very different statement than the statement I was arguing against.

My goal was to point out that you were wrong to say x (cupid's bow) is a result of y (big upper lip). I never questioned the existence of a cupid's bow on everyone barring disorders.

I did however talk about differences in the cupid's bow between two people. Studies have shown that there is variation in the central and apex angles of the cupid's bow among humans as well as variations in shape which I will get to later.

I believe you said the distance between the gk points and the l.s. is the same in gandy and brown but I'm not sure if you were talking about the vertical distance or horizontal. More importantly measuring this with pictures from google images will likely lead to inaccurate measurements due to various factors like head tilt, lens distortion, lip expression and more. You would literally have to bring them into a lab with professional equipment and also bring everything to scale before being able to get proper measurements.

That being said one thing can be concluded just with our naked eye: the difference in the morphology of their cupid's bows.
Brown clearly has a softer and less angular upper lip vermilion border contour. While gandy has a much more sharp and angular vermilion border contour.
Whether you think brown has a more prominent cupid's bow or not is up to personal opinion if you ask me.

To me gandy's is more prominent or eye catching because the very shape of the cupid's bow is clearly more defined almost as if it were photoshopped.

Also look at these 3











Brian whittaker has a vermilion border contour/cupid's bow that is very similar to gandy's vermilion border contour/cupid's bow. 
As for upper lip size (looking with the naked eye) I would say Brian has a similar size to brown's upper lip or is closer to brown's size than he is to gandy's upper lip size but there is a clear variation or difference between the morphology of the upper lip vermilion border/cupid's bow between Brian and Brown despite both having large upper lips.


----------



## MisterMercedes (Mar 26, 2021)

Giourdani said:


> Ok this is clearly a very different statement than the statement I was arguing against.
> 
> My goal was to point out that you were wrong to say x (cupid's bow) is a result of y (big upper lip). I never questioned the existence of a cupid's bow on everyone barring disorders.
> 
> ...


I was referring to vertical distance.

Sorry, I’m going to go with my measurements versus your eye test. We use google images all the time to measure. It’s fairly accurate as long as you measure several different pictures to rule out the factors you mentioned.

I would love to see those studies you mentioned.

I’d recommend you read my reply about philtrum width and its role in Cupid’s bow, as it addresses your comparison of Gandy, Brown, and Whittaker. To sum it up, Gandy and Whittaker have broader philtrums (and thus wider Cupid’s bow) than Brown which may make their Cupid’s bow looks sharper or more defined.


----------



## Gestapo (Mar 26, 2021)

MisterMercedes said:


> This would explain why some charts show Cupid’s show as a masculine or high fighting success trait.







They all have a cupid's bow but the high aggressiveness face has the most angular and defined cupid's bow. Gandy and Brian are closer to the high aggressiveness cupid's bow and Brown is closer to the low to average aggressiveness cupid's bow.


----------



## Gestapo (Mar 26, 2021)

MisterMercedes said:


> your eye test


There is no eye test it's a visual observation and you clearly agree with my observation made with the eye based on your statement here:


MisterMercedes said:


> Brown which may make their Cupid’s bow looks sharper or more defined.





MisterMercedes said:


> Sorry, I’m going to go with my measurements


Tell this to any respected researcher and you will be laughed to scorn. Going along with inaccurate measurements and making claims based on those measurements is what leads to the spread of misinformation and confusion.

Anyway our discussion here is done. I think we both agreed that there is a difference in how defined and angular the cupid's bow appears among gandy brown and Brian.

The only reason I replied to this thread was because of your initial inaccurate statement and now that that is out of the way out discussion here is done.


----------



## MisterMercedes (Mar 26, 2021)

Giourdani said:


> View attachment 1061614
> 
> They all have a cupid's bow but the high aggressiveness face has the most angular and defined cupid's bow. Gandy and Brian are closer to the high aggressiveness cupid's bow and Brown is closer to the low to average aggressiveness cupid's bow.


And the high aggressiveness or sharp Cupid’s bow face has a broader philtrum/Cupid’s bow than the low aggressiveness face.


----------



## MisterMercedes (Mar 26, 2021)

Giourdani said:


> Tell this to any respected researcher and you will be laughed to scorn. Going along with inaccurate measurements and making claims based on those measurements is what leads to the spread of misinformation and confusion.
> 
> Anyway our discussion here is done. I think we both agreed that there is a difference in how defined and angular the cupid's bow appears among gandy brown and Brian.
> 
> The only reason I replied to this thread was because of your initial inaccurate statement and now that that is out of the way out discussion here is done.


I’m not arguing Brown’s Cupid’s bow doesn’t look less defined, I’m saying that that’s not caused by the cupid’s bow to middle of lip proportion as you suggested.

Sorry you have such a strong skepticism of measuring google images, but it’s laughable that you think making claims based off “plain to the naked eye” is more reliable than measuring images.

Unfortunate you’re ending the discussion before providing the studies you mentioned.


----------

